# Titanium Lowriders



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Some photos of rods i've built with T-LCSG's.
St. Croix came out with a new line of surf rods using Lowriders. 
At last a major rod manufacturer finally embraces the 21st century.





























this is the latest i built, a g.loomis 8ft'er extended 9ft.









a few days ago, i got this pic in my email.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

That's some really nice stuff there. Great pictures too.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Love the nice looking wraps you got there. Also thnx for the info on the guides


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Are the St Croix lowriders the titanium ones, or the same ones the put on the Daiwa Ballistics?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very, Very Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet lookin rods there.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> Some photos of rods i've built with T-LCSG's.
> St. Croix came out with a new line of surf rods using Lowriders.
> At last a major rod manufacturer finally embraces the 21st century.
> 
> ...


Dude, sharpen your lawnmower blade... Sweet looking rods by the way..


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i believe the st. croix legend surf has the same guides as the shimano teralijo, i'm not really familiar with the ballistic. i think they are BLCAG, not titaniums.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

look closely at the close up of the blue rod's eye it says titanium on the side of it


----------

